# Mazzer Mini Service Manual.



## coffeebox (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello all,

So the half took some convincing but finally she gave up and I purchased a second hand Mazzer Mini. From the photos it looks to be in a good condition but nevertheless I wanted to completely strip and clean it before I start using it.

To save some time wondering how bits come apart and also for reference I would prefer to have a service manual but google search retuned no successful hits.

Does anyone have one handy in electronic format and is willing to share it?

thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have one for the super jolly which is essentially he same but bigger, I can send it when I get back fom Italy on Sunday, it is the latest version that I managed to blag from mazzer


----------



## coffeebox (Apr 23, 2013)

Cheers,

I appreciate it.


----------



## bean machine (Jul 7, 2013)

Could you possibly send me a copy of the super jolly manual too. I would find that useful as I am in the middle of a rebuild at the moment.


----------

